
Show HN: Timelense – Postcards, Reimagined - mathieudutour
https://timelense.app
======
mathieudutour
As some of you may know, I have been traveling the world as a digital nomad
for more than two years. In the past two years, I have used Instagram,
WhatsApp, iCloud photo albums, etc. to share my experiences with my friends
and family. In fact, sharing pictures and videos of my travels by broadcasting
across social media has become so easy that the process itself has become both
addictive and mechanical - certainly not fulfilling, and more importantly -
hollow and impersonal.

The value and meaning were lost for me.

This got my wheels turning. I want to share important updates with the people
I care about. Social media is no longer built for connecting beyond likes and
shares.

There has always been a special place in my heart for postcards, and social
media updates just don't match the feeling of sending and receiving a
postcard. They are a way of communicating that still holds value intrinsically
- a physical reminder of connections I've made and the people I hold close to
my heart.

That's why I still send postcards when I arrive at a destination. When I visit
people, they show me the postcards they have received, and it opens up a
conversation beyond what's on the card. We discuss life, our experiences, and
our passions.

While I prefer postcards to social media, the biggest problem with postcards
is the inability to share more than just a message. Postcards have the
potential to be so much more than just a personal message - postcards should
be able to share pictures, videos, and personal messages. But how?

With a sprinkle of magic, a touch of augmented reality, and a little help from
friends - that's how!

Timelense is an app-based postcard design and communication platform, inspired
by and built from a desire to share experiences in a personal way - to
encourage meaningful sharing of 'status updates' with the people we love; a
longing for a simple way to foster genuine connections beyond the pixels.

How it works:

1\. Travel - and take some photos and videos while you're at it!

2\. Use Timelense to create a postcard - customize it with pics and videos
from your trip.

3\. Once it's ready to send, we'll deliver your postcard for you.

4\. When it's received, recipients can use the Lens within the app to activate
and animate their postcard.

5\. Voilà! The postcard will come to life with photos and videos.

